# Collected Primarch feats (***nuttin but spoilers***)



## Cowbellicus (Apr 10, 2012)

The HH books are miserly with overt examples of primarch feats, making them all that much cooler. I thought it would be fun to get a little list going of all the crazy things we've seen primarchs do. I'll start:

- Guilliman survives in vacuum without a helmet for apparently a few hours. He then beats some ass on a bunch of Word Bearers, while still in a vacuum without a helmet.

- Fulgrim demolishes a wraithlord with his bare hands.

- Magnus teleports himself halfway across the galaxy and into the Emperor's laboratory using just the power of his freaking mind.

- Angron manages to kill a Custodes personally escorting the Emperor before he is subdued.

- As barely more than an infant, Corax kills a slavemaster by breaking his arm and _ripping his head off.


_I'm positive I've forgotten a bunch. Fire away!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Angron was buried by several hundreds tons of wall. He shrugs it off.

Fulgrim takes a hit in the face from Ferrus in a blow that's described as being able to crush a dreadnought. He gets right back up.

Lorgar gets near enough eviscerated by Corax. He's all better in a minute or so.

We all know what Sanguinius is going to get up to at the Ultimate Gate.

Lorgar defeats An'ggrath the Unbound, though I'm still not entirely convinced of that fight if truth be told, personally I see it as a set up for Lorgar.

Lorgar does however manage to easily subdue the daemon that's possessing Fulgrim as if it was nothing and even manages to control Horus to a certain extent.


----------



## Cowbellicus (Apr 10, 2012)

Corax is born knowing 7,641 languages, dialects, argots and cants.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Lorgar, weakest of the primarchs, defeating anngrath the unbound, chosen of the war god itself 
Alpharius Omegon infilitrating another primarch's HQ and stealing the primarch project from everyone without any of them noticing it


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

redmapa said:


> Lorgar, weakest of the primarchs, defeating anngrath the unbound, chosen of the war god itself


Again though, I'm very suspicious of this fight, It would make perfect sense if the gods let him beat Anngrath to win him over more. Plus Sanguinius is meant to be an absurdly good fighter, yet his duels with Ka'Bandha are legendary and closely fought(Thought every source your read differs on which is the better fighter or more powerful between Ka'Bandha and Anngrath)


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah I thought about that after I posted it, the gods letting him win and teaching him a lesson "even gods die" and that he can kill gods, its chaos pampering lorgar without him knowing it..


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

I like to think that a young Johnson killing a Calibanite Lion with his bare hands is pretty impressive

And if thats not enough for him he knocked LEMUN RUSS unconscious which is another thing thats pretty damned impressive, even for another primarch (mentioning Mannus punching Fulgrim and him not going down, clearly they're pretty god damned tough)


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Yeah I was gonna say a kid Lion taking out a calbanite lion with his bare hands. Also Angron killing a bunch of eldar as an infant is pretty impressive. Lorgar's fight with Angraath was definitely a close battle and it would make sense for it to be fixed to get him some confidnece and pride. However, he does handle Fulgrim's daemon and Horus in the same setting so his power could be that great. Lorgar was the weakest BEFORE he went into the Eye. After he's on par with Magnus as one of the most powerful in terms of warp power. 

Also, Magnus did not break into the palace on his own. If you read the novel Thousand Sons he can't break the psychic sheath of the Emperor and needs help......which Tzeentch provides therefore showing the Emperor his son has indeed fallen more than he could have imagined.Oh and the Lion hit Russ with a cheap shot, when the Wolf King realized how stupid the fight was and dropped his guard.Not really a feat to be honest as they were evenly matched in battle to that point.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Corax surviving the initial assault against the Traitor Legions, then survives the betrayal at the Dropsite Massacre (where hundreds of thousands of Astartes, WITH their Primarchs, opened fire at the same time). Kicks the hell out of Lorgar, and survives Cruze. Then lead a hundred (rounded off) day pursuit by Angron across Istvaan V with little more than 3,000 Astartes, and absolutely no support. 

Now thats just sheer badassery.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Agreed. I also think it's badass that he knew he couldn't defeat Angron in personal combat. For beings so often portrayed as mired in their own ego, he shown as being able to dispassionately assess a situation and come up with the most tactical and realistic data. Few primarchs are portrayed with such objectivness, save for maybe Alpharius/Omegon, and Curze. They knew what was going on beyond what was commonly known and made the best decisions they could.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Deadeye776 said:


> Oh and the Lion hit Russ with a cheap shot, when the Wolf King realized how stupid the fight was and dropped his guard.Not really a feat to be honest as they were evenly matched in battle to that point.


The feat wasn't that he hit him (I no longer see anyone try to claim it proves the Lion a better fighter) but rather the fact that the blow knocks Russ out. We've been repeatedly shown how hard it is to put a Primarch down so the fact that the Lion did it is pretty impressive, regardless of Russ' state of combat-preparedness (or maybe it just shows Russ' epic glass-jaw). 

In other feats: The Lion and Curze's duel. Seemingly mortal wounds dealt on both sides, with no lasting effects. A (sort of) honourable duel between generals devolving into a brawl between brothers. Just generally pretty awesome.


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

MEQinc said:


> The feat wasn't that he hit him (I no longer see anyone try to claim it proves the Lion a better fighter) but rather the fact that the blow knocks Russ out. We've been repeatedly shown how hard it is to put a Primarch down so the fact that the Lion did it is pretty impressive, regardless of Russ' state of combat-preparedness


Exactly what I meant right here


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

>Vulkan carrying a giant salamander in 1 hand while holding onto a ledge with the other for 8 days, he was only a few feet from a river of lava and he was breathing in the fumes at the same time

>Ferrus Manus wrestling with a silver wyrm (necron construct impervious to harm) and drowning it in lava (he fought it for 3 days)

>Making awesome weapons/ fortifications

>Lorgar surviving being cut the fuck up by Corax

>Corax being bullet proof without armour (when fighting to free his planet)

>Vulkan jumping out of a storm bird and smashing a building up.

>Guilliman being able to read/comprehend 200+ different sources of information (multitasking) while pretty much writing a book.

>Corax being able to Open the galaxys greatest lock.

>Lorgar being able to look directly at a teleportation flare but not be affected

>Corax being able to deduce the formation of a traitor force through sound alone

>being able to create formulas for void travel/warfare to avoid detection/fight.

>Sanguinus can fly,killed 100 mutants in a blink of an eye, smashed boulders with 1 hit, could walk around without a radiation suit (in a radioactive waste land) all this when he was 1 year old.

>Lorgar learnt the eldar language in 1 week


----------

